# Heater in a Oase FiltoSmart 60?



## Ash_bash (14 Mar 2021)

Greetings all, looking for a small canister filter for a 27 liter nano ive brought. 

Anyone know if you can slip one of the oase heaters into the FiltoSmart 60 unit? Seems to have the same blanking cap as the bigger thermo oase filters, can't seem to find an answer on the net. 

it would be great if i didn't have to have a big heater ruining the look of the nano. Planning on a simple iwugami so cant really hide any equipment. 

-thanks in advance


----------



## si walker (14 Mar 2021)

Hi. I think that its for filling the filter. Heater in the tank with this one. Could be wrong though?? Someone else will be along in a mo.


----------



## Ash_bash (14 Mar 2021)

Thats what i was worried about, theres a huge gap in the market for a nice looking nano filter with a built in heater, its hard to hide all the equipment in these smaller tanks.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (14 Mar 2021)

Ash_bash said:


> Thats what i was worried about, theres a huge gap in the market for a nice looking nano filter with a built in heater, its hard to hide all the equipment in these smaller tanks.


They do the thermo version which is little bit bigger FiltoSmart Thermo 100


----------

